# Norfolkline- free upgrade to First Class for CC members



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The March 2006 Caravan Club magazine has a Norfolkline advert for a free upgrade to First Class for a crossing on one of the new boats. Snag is it is for one person only so all the others with them have to pay £10 each. You do not have to have booked via the CC.

We used to book places in the First Class lounge with P&O - keeps you away from the tuggers and other riff-raff and gives you unlimited snacks, soft drinks, champagne, tea or coffee, plus newspapers and peace.

Norfolkline are being remarkably coy about what it entitles you to as there is no reference that I can see on their website to First Class lounge or service. Has anyone used it ?

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We used to book places in the First Class lounge with P&O - keeps you away from the tuggers and other riff-raff and gives you unlimited snacks, soft drinks, champagne, tea or coffee, plus newspapers and peace.


 8O We used to do this too. Until on one occasion a family of Toff Plonkers came into the First Class compartment and proceeded to make the journey the worst we have ever had. Never ever payed the extra again.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"keeps you away from the tuggers and other riff-raff"

Ouch.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*First class*

Hi

I am familiar only with P & O, and not norfolkline.

I never pay the upgrade to first class. It is a 90 minutes crossing. Instead, I go in the "waiter service restaurant." The prices are higher than self service but it is waiter service.

I always feel like I am starting a holiday when I sit down for my dinner.

Usually by the time we have had three courses we are almost in Calais. They never rush us out and it is much more civilised than queueing for food etc

Rapide561


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Dave....I think I missed a   out there.

We were tuggers once and we had small children. They weren't sick on other people though.

I'd love to know how the Toff Plonkers messed up your trip JSW. Takes a thick skin to stick out in the rather subdued First class P&O lounge !

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Sorry Dave....I think I missed a   out there."

That's OK. So did I


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Takes a thick skin to stick out in the rather subdued First class P&O lounge !


Not if the plonker is full of duty free plonk.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I'd love to know how the Toff Plonkers messed up your trip JSW. Takes a thick skin to stick out in the rather subdued First class P&O lounge.


  They were Toff's because if the way they spoke and the way they dressed. They had no control over their children and were constantly shouting for assistance and service. Reserved? No way. First Class Plonker's. The reason we chose First Class was to have a peaceful journey before our dash to the sun. The best jouney we ever took was from Harwich to the Hook of Holland with the Truckers. Free Buffet Breakfast, Free Buffet Lunchm and we didn't give a damn about the truckers who were as nice and quiet as you could wish for. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truckers*

Hi JSW

totally agree with your last post about the truckers

In a previous post of mine, I mentioned travelling on freight only ships - usually only trucks and a motorhome or two

Much rather that than ...... etc etc

Problem now for me is the dog of course - not allowed on certain routes!

Rapide561


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

That's one good thing about Norfolkline. You never meet - or really see- the truckers on P&O and the like but you do on NL ( especially before the new arrivals arrangements !) They're an interesting bunch of people and very helpful with advice. They do seem to regard MHers as "honorary truckers" but not tuggers. Get them talking about the paperwork and border formalities on the long-distance routes.

We had an excellent evening many years ago in a diner in the wilds of Nevada which happened to be a truck intersection. Some of those men ( and women) were driving a thousand miles a day and the inside of their cabs were real homes from home. Not a job I could do though.

G


----------

